# Please vote on photo



## Tim/Robin (Jul 24, 2008)

We are entering a photo contest at work (it's a hospital so its not full of photography professionals or anything) and were hoping to get your vote on which photos you think are best. We will then choose those to enter the contest. Can't remember all the categories - landscape, people, pets, etc. But I bet the pets usually gets dogs and cats only.

The winners receive their photo by the E.R. for a year plus $50- nothing big but still sounds fun. Each person can enter up to 2 photos. We've narrowed it down to our favorites out of hundreds. Whatever you all decide is what we will enter. We've had to continue the pictures in the following posting. Please see the next posting too for the rest of the pics. Thanks for helping.
1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 24, 2008)

6. [/i]


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 24, 2008)

6.
View attachment 1228

7.


8.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a feeling #3 will score pretty well...


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Jul 25, 2008)

I love numbers four and seven.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like 2 and 4.


----------



## Shawn and Dianne (Jul 25, 2008)

I like #4, what a beautiful tort!


----------



## Isa (Jul 25, 2008)

I vote for #2 and #6


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2008)

The animals are really pretty, but for the artistic quality of the photo my vote goes to #1. Its framed well and is very pleasing to the eye.

Yvonne


----------



## oswego tort lover (Jul 25, 2008)

i vote for #1 and#8 .........ed


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 25, 2008)

All of the photos are awesome, but my vote is for #3 and #4.


----------



## sweetheart72007 (Jul 25, 2008)

[/size]i think # 3 and # 4 , they are really beautiful pictures ... good luck ..


----------



## Itort (Jul 26, 2008)

I like #1 and #4.


----------



## Cam (Jul 26, 2008)

I would say #4...it has great composition and color

Good luck!


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 26, 2008)

1 and 3 for me....

ARKelly


----------



## Ladyrags (Jul 26, 2008)

all are very beautiful pictures, well done.
my vote is for #3 and #4


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 26, 2008)

This was a tuff pick. But I would have to say for animals #6
Landscapes #7


----------



## Caitlin718 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like #2.


----------



## ZippyButter (Jul 26, 2008)

I like #5 (the lighting is just right) and #7

Minh


----------



## Pesky Fly (Jul 27, 2008)

2 3 4 5 1 In order from Best to "worst".


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jul 27, 2008)

I like 3,4,8


----------



## Josh (Jul 27, 2008)

i like 3 and 4


----------



## tasena (Jul 28, 2008)

thats tough but 3 and 4 are first and second for me but gosh 8 is a close third


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 28, 2008)

i have your two winners!!!!! #2,#3 those are all great pics but 2 and 3 are my choice as the best.


----------



## volans (Jul 28, 2008)

Love #2 and 3...they show characters...


----------



## terryo (Jul 28, 2008)

I love # 1 and # 7.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 28, 2008)

I would enter 3 and 4, but personally I like 6 the best...and 8 is cute.


----------



## JaneB (Jul 29, 2008)

I like #1!

Jane


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input! It really helped a lot. We submitted # 1, 3, 4, 8. There were clear favorites amongst everyone. When you know the tort, and have feelings attached, its harder to be objective about the photo, so your input was very useful and appreciated. We will let you know when we learn the results of the photo contest.


----------



## KQ6AR (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the star with the fusia flower, the color might help in the contest

Dan


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Good luck. Hope you guys win!


----------



## elegans (Aug 6, 2008)

I vote for #4, but then I am so biased! Let us know about the outcome. Best of luck. LOL Douglas


----------



## annetxa (Aug 6, 2008)

hey,

i like #3 the most. good luck!


----------



## diggertort (Aug 7, 2008)

number 1 is toatally the best looks so profesional


----------



## purpod (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, how did it go??

Altho I did not vote, as I just now noticed this post, I really like the expression and lighting on #4 {LOL, too cute the way he is eyeballing that flower!} and your perspective on #7 was fantastic, with rich colours and perfect capture of a gorgeous landscpe {even tho it appears you did not enter that one}..

Looking forward to hearing which was the winner!
Purpod


----------



## turtles1957 (Sep 2, 2008)

#3 for a tort pic and #7 looks like a professional landscape...such as a post card!
Good luck


----------



## Hunter (Sep 2, 2008)

wow... that is a tough one. I would crop a few inches off the right and left side of #8 and enter that... they are all good though however I believe that 8 would gather a lot of attention, has nice color, and is unique. Great pictures!


----------



## glendab63 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tim/Robin said:


> We are entering a photo contest at work (it's a hospital so its not full of photography professionals or anything) and were hoping to get your vote on which photos you think are best. We will then choose those to enter the contest. Can't remember all the categories - landscape, people, pets, etc. But I bet the pets usually gets dogs and cats only.
> 
> The winners receive their photo by the E.R. for a year plus $50- nothing big but still sounds fun. Each person can enter up to 2 photos. We've narrowed it down to our favorites out of hundreds. Whatever you all decide is what we will enter. We've had to continue the pictures in the following posting. Please see the next posting too for the rest of the pics. Thanks for helping.
> 1.
> ...


----------



## soundwave (Sep 2, 2008)

my vote is #3.

Good luck


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 3, 2008)

*UPDATE*

We ended up entering photos 1,3,4, and 8 based on everyone's preferences at the time. As it turns out, photo 3 has been chosen by the committe as a finalist. The way the contest works now is that the entire hospital gets to vote from those chosen as finalists. That vote will determine the winners. The vote is coming up soon and we've got our fingers crossed.


----------



## Itort (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Luck. Picture three is a winner, so full of personality.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2008)

Great! Can't wait for news that you won.


----------



## Gem (Sep 3, 2008)

They are all great but I like 3 and 8 the most


----------



## glendab63 (Sep 3, 2008)

I still say #3 is the best,a little doll


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on being one of the finalists. How exciting for you. Good Luck


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 8, 2008)

I love #3 too. Hope you'd win.


----------

